# Planned setup in S14



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

This at the moment is just a dream, but I'm an audiophile so I want it all planned out.

Eclipse Commander Advance w/ Eclipse deck
Phoenix Gold RCA cables
Phoenix Gold Octane-R 125w/4 rms @ 4ohm amp
Adire Koda 6.1 components up front
Focal Polyglass 2-ways in rear
Phoenix Gold Mono amp
Adire 10" Brahma subwoofer in sealed box
1 farad cap
Brown Bread floor pans, trunk, rear panels, and doors

As I said this is a distant expensive dream, but it will happen. I was just wondering what some of you would think of this setup.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Falkon said:


> This at the moment is just a dream, but I'm an audiophile so I want it all planned out.
> 
> Eclipse Commander Advance w/ Eclipse deck
> Phoenix Gold RCA cables
> ...



I'm not as audiophile as you, but would your dream be considered as a mid-competion set up? above average?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

His setup is going to be a nice SQ setup with some tweaking. I havent heard anything about the Koda components but the brahma subwoofer is a great SQ sub. Sr20Dem0n will tell you everything you need to know when he finds this post. 

I would ditch the cap though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> I would ditch the cap though


Whats wrong with a cap? it would only help. I'm running almost 500 to my 12.1 and 75RMS to each mid and my lights are dimming a little.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That looks like a nice setup
Keep in mind the Kodas have been known to have their surround separate from the basket. It's nothing a little glue can't fix, but just be prepared if you decide to go for them.
I'm not a rear-fill guy, but some are. It's hard to tell you to try it out with just the kodas and then add the Focals later if you don't like it, because you'd run into some issues with the amp (2-ch, 4-ch, etc). If you can find anyone with a decent setup running a single pair of speakers I would go sit in their car for a while to see if it's for you.
You probably won't need the cap either, it should really be the last thing you add to the electrical system and only used as a last resort. This is the order I upgrade the electrical system
1 - do you have dimming? Upgrade the "big 3" wires (alt + to batt +, batt to ground, engine to ground)
2 - do you still have dimming? Upgrade the alternator to a HO (either buy a new one or get it rewound)
3 - do you still have dimming? Upgrade the battery
4 - still dimming? Try out a cap

The big 3 is the cheapest and should definately come first even if you're running a tiny system. The alternator is the most expensive, but will help every aspect of your electrical system, not just your dimming. The battery is debateable, but if you're still running the stocker then upgrading to an Optima or other similar battery can kill your dimming as well as help the car start on cold mornings, etc. The cap...well, it _can_ help out your dimming, but that's all it does and it's a pretty expensive "solution" to an easy-to-fix problem.

Other than that it looks good. PG, while being a little pricey, makes great amps. It seems like www.woofersetc.com tends to have the best deals so you might want to check them out. And if you're a basshead I'm not sure if a single sealed B10 would be enough for you. Might want to try out a B12 or a ported box instead, just a thought. Good luck


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Sub Brown Bread for Second Skin on this forum...You will get a good deal and top notch customer service...jus my 02. And that looks like a very good SQ system and it looks like you know what ur talkin about...everything was pretty much covered to u jus get a :thumbup:


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Alright, thanks for the advice. I'll try out this Second Skin stuff when I do the setup. I really like to have the rear fill. Just a bit of mids coming from the rear. I didn't know about this problem with the Kodas. How long would it take for this to happen? Would they recone the speakers? I've heard of Kodas blowing away $800 boston and focal speakers quality wise. SQ is highly important to me, so this is what I'm focusing on. I'm not a huge bass head, but I want to have something for the hard techno beats and drawn out lows. I was actually considering the tempest.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Not sure how long it would take, I heard about it and got some Focals instead, but never really looked into the details. I would like to try them out though, either that or a set of DIY components.

The tempest is a good sub, kind of a jump going from a 10" to a 15" though, lol. I think either would work well, the tempest would get louder most likely because of the sheer displacement advantage, and I'm not sure how the SQ would compare between them. If you want deep bass though, you're probably going to have to step up to a 12 or go ported (or both, hehe). A single sealed 10 just doesn't have the displacement to work very effectively at relatively high SPL down low.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

here's a good thread on CAF discussing the koda mids
http://www.caraudioforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=165064


----------

